
Is It Time Gauguin Got Canceled? - sillysaurusx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/18/arts/design/gauguin-national-gallery-london.html
======
sillysaurusx
I submit this not because I agree with it but because it marks a striking
change in the lens through which we view history.

